# Fishy Situation.



## Red Badger (Aug 13, 2020)

Mama fried trout for dinner yesterday. I convinced her to donate a few fillets to me.  

Brined and ready for the smoker. Used peach wood for the fellas. 







I didn't want to leave these babies vulnerable to any nefarious deeds, so I posted a sentry. 








Smoked 'em at 190-200. At the halfway point, I began to mop the trout with  maple syrup with a few dashes of peach squeezings.  I was pleased with both the flavor and texture.






I love smoked fish of most any kind. These were no exception. Hoping to catch some of the southbound traffic off the coast of Savannah in September, and get some saltwater critters in the smoker.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice job that looks tasty. Air Assault


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice. I like Trout better than Salmon...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 13, 2020)

Don't get much better than smoked trout.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow that trout looks amazing. Nice smoke man!


----------



## pushok2018 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks delicious, Badger! Like! Trout is within my "three" favorite  fishes.... I love it smoked, fried or baked.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2020)

Wowza. Looks awesome


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks y'all  for the nice feedback.
TNJAKE - yup, dope on a rope.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

Red Badger said:


> Thanks y'all  for the nice feedback.
> TNJAKE - yup, dope on a rope.


Where'd ya get the coozie? I want one


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks mighty tasty.  Nice work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 14, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks mighty tasty.  Nice work.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 14, 2020)

Red Badger said:


> Mama fried trout for dinner yesterday. I convinced her to donate a few fillets to me.
> 
> Brined and ready for the smoker. Used peach wood for the fellas.
> View attachment 458427
> ...


Love fish on the grill. Looks like you did a fine job on these!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 14, 2020)

We don’t get trout around here, but I do love smoked fish.
And yours sure looks good. Love some good fish dip too!
Al


----------



## Red Badger (Aug 14, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Where'd ya get the coozie? I want one


Amazon -  beer vest holder. Mine are from AMCCOR. Very good quality item.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 14, 2020)

Red Badger said:


> Amazon -  beer vest holder. Mine are from AMCCOR. Very good quality item.


Thanks bud I appreciate it


----------

